# Who are you? Louisiana Ankona sighting



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be your friend..... hahaha


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You would be surprised how many skiff there are in the greater Baton Rouge area. Just in old goodwood/midcity alone there are probably 6.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> You would be surprised how many skiff there are in the greater Baton Rouge area. Just in old goodwood/midcity alone there are probably 6.


I never see any unless I am down near Delacroix/Hopedale so I get excited every time I do lol


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I'll be your friend..... hahaha


Haha sweet. Where are you located?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> I never see any unless I am down near Delacroix/Hopedale so I get excited every time I do lol


I don't spend time in that area any more so I can't really comment. When I stopped going the wait at BSM to launch could as long as half an hour. Sweetwater could be even worse. Since we moved I see more skiffs in peoples driveways than I do on the water. Last fall, we fished 18 days between October and Christmas and saw exactly 1 skiff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I don't spend time in that area any more so I can't really comment. When I stopped going the wait at BSM to launch could as long as half an hour. Sweetwater could be even worse. Since we moved I see more skiffs in peoples driveways than I do on the water. Last fall, we fished 18 days between October and Christmas and saw exactly 1 skiff.


I have not seen any skiffs down here in Fourchon either. But I just got here.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Was it an older hull? White? I live in Houma will be back out doing more fishing in delacroix once I finish this gheenoe project I have going now should be a couple weeks. Let me know if you ever want to meet up and fish sometime


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

rhettstark said:


> Was it an older hull? White? I live in Houma will be back out doing more fishing in delacroix once I finish this gheenoe project I have going now should be a couple weeks. Let me know if you ever want to meet up and fish sometime


It looked pretty new to me. Or really well kept.

I'll be back down in hopedale this weekend. The wife will be on the bow but I'll let you know in the future.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

E-money said:


> It looked pretty new to me. Or really well kept.
> 
> I'll be back down in hopedale this weekend. The wife will be on the bow but I'll let you know in the future.


Sounds good!! Probably not the same one i had seen. Could tell it was an older model skiff for sure looked kinda rough


----------

